# Food Safety News - 12/28/2020.......  2020: Deadly beer, seedy stories and PHE axed



## daveomak.fs (Dec 28, 2020)

*2020: Deadly beer, seedy stories and PHE axed*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 28, 2020 12:05 am Opinion This year has been dominated by the global coronavirus pandemic but it also held many other surprises such as contaminated beer in Brazil, pesticide residues in seeds from India, and approval of cell-based meat in Singapore. As you can imagine, trying to condense 52 weeks’ worth of articles into 10 highlights means many things... Continue Reading


*Motion to dismiss charges against former Blue Bell chief denied by Austin judge*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 28, 2020 12:03 am Federal Judge Robert Pitman backed up his chief judge in the U.S. District Court for the Western Texas District on Dec. 21 by ruling that the COVID-19 crisis was sufficient enough reason to shrink a defendant’s statute of limitations rights. The issue could next be ripe for the appellate court. In his ruling, the Austin judge denied... Continue Reading


*FDA cites import violations in warning to Texas food firm*
By News Desk on Dec 28, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

